# List of Trainers?



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

I was wondering if there is a list of trainers that work with first time owners of LGD's.

I don't have a homestead, livestock, or a LGD yet. However, we are working toward making our homesteading dream a reality, and I'd like to start working with someone to be on the right foot from the beginning when the time comes. We currently have pet dogs, none suitable as a LGD. I'd be interested in working with and finding the right trainer for me and my family, get used to their training methods, and have their help in finding the right breed and dog for me when the time comes.

Is this kind of training even widely embraced by the "trainer" community?

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi kaitala:

Because LGD's do what they do mostly on their own, there aren't so many trainers out there as there say in cowdogs or border collie sheep dogs. LGD's guard by their natural instinct to guard, it isn't taught per se. You correct them when needed when they (for instance) chase or bite stock. But these dogs aren't 'trained' to guard, if they don't do it on their own, they are not a very good LGD. That is the beauty of good LGD's. They do this by instinct. We just shepherd them along praising good things, scolding for bad. But frankly I have found very little need to 'train' past basic commands. And I 'dog talk' more than anything that is growl, bite ear if necessary, etc. They respond to my growl better than a 'no'.

As a breeder I always offer advice and methods I use to buyers of my pups and am available for them 24/7 with help when needed. I think if you buy from a good breeder they will all do the same for you. Everyone does things different I'm sure others will chime in here and tell you how they do it too.

Do research the breeds. Not all breeds work for everyone. Understand what your needs are and what's important to you, consider your budget (vet bills, shots, deworming, emergencies, food costs etc.), keep in mind the layout of your place, type of predators you face, your type of livestock, etc. Not all LGD's are the same, all breeds are different, work different, some best for some types of situations better than others etc. And fencing - make sure you have solid fencing in place. That's what comes to mind for me anyhow. Again others will give good advice here too. Don't rush into anything, do your homework! Good luck keep us updated on what you eventually choose! ;~)


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I have never heard of a LGD "trainer". Occasionally you can find breeders that offer started or experienced dogs, if you are worried about getting a pup and making a pet out of it. Then once you know what an experienced dog acts like, you can help "guide" future pups to grow in that manner. 

Or you can do what most of us do, pick up a pup and wing it. (That being said, ours only has a few goats and chickens to guard against the occasional other dog, but mostly just fox and ****.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

In the beginning I could have used a trainer. Not for the dog but for me, having never owned an LGD.
They do their jobs with minimum direction from us. It took our first dog almost a year before he would sit on command. I guess "sit" isnt in his genes


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, it's mostly instinct, why it is preferable you buy from a breeder who has working stock, chances seem to be much better for a good end result. Also, shy away from breeders that sell pups under 8-10 weeks.....8-10 weeks is the time mama is teaching pups right from wrong, let her start them off on the right foot, not to mention overall they do better staying longer.

www.lgd.org has many excellent articles on the guardian breeds. 
Bountiful Farm has several good articles, plus they sell a homemade dvd if you were interested in something like that, I'm sure it's good as Dan & Paula Lane have lots of experience. 

Or there are several yahoo lists that discuss common problems, workingdogs I think is the name of one of them, pyrtalk another.

Google is your friend.

HF


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm sure "sit" is in his genes, he's just making sure you wanted him to actually "sit", after all doesn't he own YOU?

HF


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your thoughtful replies!

I've been researching some of the breeds, but with a general google search, I wind up with breeders that expecting to sell show or pet pups, not working pups. They also seem to completely frown upon the dogs living outside, and not having a fenced yard, no matter what the acreage or reason for owning the dog.

Do your LGD's do double duty as property guardians? I thought I read about many of them doing that. If so, whendealing with humans, you'd need to train them to respond to commands much like protection dogs, to avoid litigation, and avoid your friends being "protected" against, right?

Am I barking up the wrong tree (LOL)? Should I refine my research for "all around farm dog"? I'm trying to learn as much as possible quickly, so perhaps I've confused all the different classifications and jobs, etc.

Thanks again!

Stephi


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Our intact male Pyr is dual purpose. House dog at night, pasture guard during the day. He does fantastic at both, cept at around 4 years old we had to start refraining him from house visitors. The slightest move towards one of us and he goes into overdrive. Good thing, but not at my relatives or friends who visit! My grandson is the most protected of us all. Poor kid can't sneeze without the dog(s) seeing what's wrong.

That boy is too smart for his britches, though. He opens our slider doors & goes for perimeter checks. Caught my uncle off guard once, Uncle tried to hook up to our trailer to borrow it. Our male held him there, until someone came & rescued him, applying just enough pressure to keep him there (and our trailer, too!). 

Our girls are pasture protection only. Noone except immediate family go in side those pastures, this they know. They do, however, know which house door to come to should they sneak out (happened on several occasions) or if they need to be treated for an injury. Typically if they get out they run to that door. So far we've always been home, not sure what they'll do if noone opens the door for them, I imagine eventually make it back where they belong but....

The yahoo groups have pups (& rescues) listed quite often.

HF


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Best protection against litigation: tight fences....and YOU being alpha over your LGD's.

If my dogs are riled up at a dog on other side of fence no amount of calling back in the world will stop them from killing it if they can get through or over that fence. Yesterday prime example: guy wife kid and dog off leash walking across in 18 acre lease picking up trash. If not for fence, my dogs would have torn them up. You can't plan for everything and don't try to micro-plan or manage what all could happen with an LGD. You have to be prepared to be on the ball, alert, know what your dog is doing and where he is, and be responsible. If I told you all the things that can go wrong and will, you'd never get one. Just take it as it comes..use common sense. There is no set answer for every question you have.... Yes, LGDs can multi task. Yes they can protect you and stock. New Jersey probably not a lot of LGD pups for sale there you may have to ship one in from someplace else. Best of luck.


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks again! I'll keep doing research. 

Husbster found a dog that might be more along the lines of what we're looking for, anyone ever heard of a Boerboel? I didn't til he brought them to my attention. Doesn't seem to be livestock oriented, but family and property protective. We'll only have my horse and perhaps some chickens to start. By the time we expand beyond that, perhaps I will have found the right dog for us.

Thanks for the tips about the groups, I'll check them out.


Stephi


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

Stephi, it looks like you are within a day's drive of Windance Farm in Gouverneur, NY. Check out www.windancefarms.com. Tom and Jackie Church breed and train Maremmas and offer excellent mentoring for prospective owners. After researching LGD breeds and breeders for over a year, we narrowed everything down to Windance Maremmas. A few reasons are that that the Churches will train the dogs (we had never had LGDs), they choose dogs for specific owners and for specific jobs, and the Church children are involved with the pups from birth so the dogs are wonderful with children. 

We spent a day at Windance with the Churches learning how to work with our dogs before we moved to our farm and had the dogs shipped across the country to us. The dogs have been amazing. They patrol a three-acre area that includes our home, barn, poultry, and our family including toddler grandkids. 

Jackie is extremely knowledgeable about LGDs and especially Maremmas--send her an email or give her a call! Windance Farm was featured in a recent Eukanuba series "Extraordinary Dogs" in an episode on instincts--if you google it maybe you can watch it online.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Mrs. *Mucket*


So, is that pronounced "Muck-it} or "Moo-Kay"?


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> So, is that pronounced "Muck-it} or "Moo-Kay"?


It's actually MUCK-ett but I can't hear you here so you can pronounce it however you want! LOL And on a rainy day like today, Muck-anything would sound about right


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Mrs. Mucket said:


> Stephi, it looks like you are within a day's drive of Windance Farm in Gouverneur, NY. Check out www.windancefarms.com. Tom and Jackie Church breed and train Maremmas and offer excellent mentoring for prospective owners. After researching LGD breeds and breeders for over a year, we narrowed everything down to Windance Maremmas. A few reasons are that that the Churches will train the dogs (we had never had LGDs), they choose dogs for specific owners and for specific jobs, and the Church children are involved with the pups from birth so the dogs are wonderful with children.
> 
> We spent a day at Windance with the Churches learning how to work with our dogs before we moved to our farm and had the dogs shipped across the country to us. The dogs have been amazing. They patrol a three-acre area that includes our home, barn, poultry, and our family including toddler grandkids.
> 
> Jackie is extremely knowledgeable about LGDs and especially Maremmas--send her an email or give her a call! Windance Farm was featured in a recent Eukanuba series "Extraordinary Dogs" in an episode on instincts--if you google it maybe you can watch it online.


I checked Windance out too at one point when I was shopping around for what I wanted....they sound very ethical, and stand behind their Maremmas, and Beppe their male from Italy, wow, a gorgeous example of a Maremma.

They are featured on a documentary coming up soon per their website.

I always back my pups up too, 100%....always supportive, will take back something if it does not work out, etc. I think its so important so new owners feel secure in their purchase and in their choice. AND for the dog too....!


----------

